# Rattlesnake Hill



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Heading out to Rattlesnake Hill this Saturday. Haven't been in a while. Anybody been there recently??? Is things still looking good out there???


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wish we could make it but I go offshore tomorrow. Y'all have fun.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

:yuck:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It sucks but I have a job again. I will be able to do more working for myself than I did before.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude! How much more do you want to work? It seems like you are hardly ever home now.....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i want to work less thats what i meant by that.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I started a thread about riding this weekend at canal. We haven't had any rain though. My gf goes to school in poplarville and said the rain was coming down today. I'll be heading there saturday morning. Anyone wanting to meet up is welcome to ride.


----------

